# DivX-PlugIn Opera

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo,

kennt einer ein DivX-PlugIn für Opera? Zum Videos kucken, habe ich außerhalb des Browsers den Dragon-Player von KDE und bin damit auch eigentlich ganz zu Frieden und würde deshalb nach Möglichkeit einen alleinstehenden Player mit zusätzlicher PlugIn-Funktionalität vermeiden und gerne ein "Nur-PlugIn" finden.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tipps,

schönen Sonntag,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## franzf

Da gabs mal den mplayerplug-in, nur existiert da scheinbar kein ebuild mehr.

Ansonsten stellen gxine und vlc ein netscape-plugin zur Verfügung. So solltest du das ans laufen bekommen.

Ist jeweils über das USE-Flag "nsplugin" zu aktivieren.

----------

## ScytheMan

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Da gabs mal den mplayerplug-in, nur existiert da scheinbar kein ebuild mehr.
> 
> Ansonsten stellen gxine und vlc ein netscape-plugin zur Verfügung. So solltest du das ans laufen bekommen.
> 
> Ist jeweils über das USE-Flag "nsplugin" zu aktivieren.

 

das plugin wurde durch www-plugins/gecko-mediaplayer ersetzt  :Smile: 

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Den gecko-mediaplayer habe ich jetzt mal installiert, das scheint nur fast das zu sein, was ich gesucht habe, aber zumindest könnte es funktionieren, muss wohl nur noch die richtigen Einstellungen finden.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank,

Schinkencroissant

P.S.: Gibt es nicht noch eine Möglichkeit, ohne einen zusätzlich installierten Player die eingebetteten Videos zu sehen? Eigentlich reicht mir der Dragon-Player und der MPlayer dazu ist irgendwie zu viel, aber immerhin, so wie im Moment funktioniert es ja.

----------

